
Two hairstylists with coronavirus saw 140 clients – no one got infected - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/11/us/missouri-hairstylists-coronavirus-clients-trnd/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
Masks, social distancing and staggered appointments. That’s it. Those 140
should go buy some lottery tickets.

~~~
m463
It could also be that great clips saw people paying less for haircuts, which
could be younger people.

